# Fried Dill Pickles



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

Fried Dill Pickles

 1 Egg -- beaten
 3 1/2 cups flour plus 1 tbsp, divided
 1 cup milk
 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
 6 drops Hot sauce
 1 teaspoon Salt
 3/4 teaspoon Pepper
 1 quart Sliced dill pickles
 Salt
 Pepper
 Vegetable oil
 Combine egg, 1 tbsp flour, milk, Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce;
 stir well and set aside. Combine 3.1/2 cups flour, salt, and  pepper;
 mix well. Dip drained pickles into milk mixture and dredge in flour mixture.
 Deep fry at 350° until pickles float to the surface. Remove to  paper
towels or brown paper bags to drain.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

Rainee, you have just made me one very happy woman!!


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

And fried pickles are good!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes they are! My daughter loves pickles & she has been begging me to fry some for her. I guess I don't have a real good excuse not to do it now.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 2, 2004)

Fried pickles! They go perfect with jalepeno corn bread and BBQ!

John


----------



## crewsk (Dec 31, 2004)

Raniee, I made these tonight & they are wonderful! My son even ate them even though he is a pickle hater! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Raine (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad to hear y'all enjoyed them!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 2, 2007)

*Deep Fryer*

If person doesn't have deep fryer, could I use frying pan with oil?  don't know about temperature though.  I want to fix these for super bowl.  I am anxious to try them myself.  Different.


----------

